# Great Hip-Hop albums?



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I am a big fan of Wu Tang Clan, primarily because of their 36 Chambers album.

Any hip-hop fans in the house who ready to give this brotha some recommendations?


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Shame on all you ******.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Eminems newest album!

This song is sick!
Great lyrics, great flow, great beat and i admire Eminems ability to rap that fast.
I suggest that if you like rap even a little listen to this track you won't regret it!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Hip Hop is like the antithesis of Classical music.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

The enjoyment you get out of it is different, but that doesn't mean there isn't some good stuff!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Nas' Illmatic is a classic from about the same time as 36 Chambers.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Hip Hop is like the antithesis of Classical music.


Or the antithesis of humanity


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Hip Hop is like the antithesis of Classical music.


What kind of enlightened music do you listen to other than classical?


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Hip hop is useful when you are just downright irate with life.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm completely over it but there was a time where I greatly enjoyed Cypress Hill , Snoop etc. Pretty old gangsta stuff so you probably know them already. Another westcoaster is ofcourse Tupac who did 3or4 songs for which he will be remembered, the rest is so horrible it makes me reach for my axe, but hey, I'm of the persuasion that an artist should be judged by his best work, not his worst. 
There is a movement in hiphop that fuses cooljazz with their rhymes, especially the French are good at that. Nice 
And there is the hiphop derivative "turntableism", Dj spooky, Shadow and the likes. More intellectual and interesting at times but can be lifeless and quite boring. 
Again, Youtube is your friend.
Enjoy bro !! 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

How about:

Midnight Marauders - Tribe
Three feet high and rising - De La Soul
Straight out the jungle - jungle brothers
Q-tip's Amplified and Kamaal the Abstract
Ghostface - supreme clientele, pretty toney, fishscale
Kool Keith - sex style
Dr Octagon - Dr Octagonecologist
Some Talib Kweli should also work for ya

Showing my age - but I was hip to this stiff pretty early on;-)


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

You could also try Blowout Comb - Digable Planets to try more of a 90s acid jazz vibe - nice stuff!

Have a go at this too - old skool for the discerning listener


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Piwikiwi said:


> What kind of enlightened music do you listen to other than classical?


Melodic rock. The stuff that uses more of the scales Classical Music uses rather than sticking with the blues scale. Boston, Kansas, The Moody Blues, Asia, and etc.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Almost anything from Cypress Hill but this one...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Jos said:


> I'm completely over it but there was a time where I greatly enjoyed Cypress Hill , Snoop etc. Pretty old gangsta stuff so you probably know them already. Another westcoaster is ofcourse Tupac who did 3or4 songs for which he will be remembered, the rest is so horrible it makes me reach for my axe, but hey, I'm of the persuasion that an artist should be judged by his best work, not his worst.
> There is a movement in hiphop that fuses cooljazz with their rhymes, especially the French are good at that. Nice
> And there is the hiphop derivative "turntableism", Dj spooky, Shadow and the likes. More intellectual and interesting at times but can be lifeless and quite boring.
> Again, Youtube is your friend.
> ...


Cypress were no gangsta, in 90s when i listened to that sh** we called it ''hip hop'' and there was sharp divide between bands like CH, House Of Pain, PublicEnemy and so called 'gangsta rappers'' like Tupac, Snoop, Biggy...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Although all of those bands have some traits of gangsta thug philosophy good example is maybe the best gangsta song ever '''How could i just kill a man'' by Cypress...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Cypress were no gangsta, in 90s when i listened to that sh** we called it ''hip hop'' and there was sharp divide between bands like CH, House Of Pain, PublicEnemy and so called 'gangsta rappers'' like Tupac, Snoop, Biggy...


Flamme, you are probably right; I never kept up with the micro-genres and use the term "gangsta" probably a bit loose. But we do seem to have enjoyed the same stuff back then ! 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

It was even '''dress code'' back then...
Hiphoppers wore plaid shirts and chains made from anything but gold and '''gangstaz'' wore hockey jerseys and golden chains...


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Melodic rock. The stuff that uses more of the scales Classical Music uses rather than sticking with the blues scale. Boston, Kansas, The Moody Blues, Asia, and etc.


Pentatonics aren't used that much in classical. Rock musicians were laughed at when I was a music major and I studied jazz/pop.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Piwikiwi said:


> Pentatonics aren't used that much in classical. Rock musicians were laughed at when I was a music major and I studied jazz/pop.


Thank God for that. The penatonic scale is so lame. And the bands I like tend to avoid the pentatonic scale. Though a few pentatonic riffs every now and then isn't too bad. It's when that's all they do that annoys me. I prefer the 7 note scales.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ANything by Public Enemy or Pete Rock/Cl Smooth are worth the billing .


----------



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Joris said:


>


Awesome choices for hip hop over there .


----------

